# Is sending suggestive pictures cheating?



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

In light of the newest political scandal, putting all politics aside, do you think taking suggestive pictures of yourself and sending them to others is cheating? Would this be a deal breaker to you if you found out your spouse was doing this kind of behavior?


----------



## rider03 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes it is cheating. Not sure that it's a deal breaker (I assume you mean divorce over it). Counseling would be required.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe not a deal breaker, but, YES, it is cheating.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Is it a dealbreaker by itself?
No, it's certainly an attention-grabber but come on, do you really think that kind of behavior would exist in someone without some other serious underlying issues and behavior? I doubt it!
As for cheating, if there were no pictures or texts coming back then no, not cheating, just exhibitionism like the old-style library exposure guy with a new twist due to technology advances. Crude but not unusual. If there were texts and photos coming back and it was clear that the guy didn't have time to develop a relationship with any of the participants, I'd also say not cheating per se but troubling behavior that he should have worked out in his adolescence. Where is this guy's mother and father, why aren't they in the news, all the focus is on his wife. What's up with that? 

Personally, I don't think all this media attention is all that great. Because then people who do this kind of stuff to their spouse can say, well, at least it didn't make the news, or gee, you aren't publicly humiliated like that guy's wife. Well, humiliation is humilation, if it's not cheating it's certainly hurtful, and the reason we don't like cheating is because it's hurtful. So it doesn't matter if it's cheating or not, what matters is that it's hurtful.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes cheating. Yes deal breaker.


----------



## Edge (Mar 30, 2011)

Definitely cheating. I would be hurt and mad if I found my wife doing this. Is it a deal breaker? I don't know. I would hope we could work through it but it would be hard.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

It's stepping outside the intimate circle, so it's cheating.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

anything between you and another person that you wouldn't want your spouse to know about is bad enough.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, it IS cheating.


----------



## Mauihoney (Jun 10, 2011)

Definitely cheating - such a betrayal.
I don't know if it would be a deal breaker but it would hurt me so much and I think I would struggle to move on from it - guess it depends on the circumstances and whether my husband regretted it / was remorseful etc.


----------



## PealedBannana (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I believe it is cheating. I know that some people think it's not cheating because they didn't have any actual physical contact. That's doesn't matter - to use a bad pun - it's really the 'thought' that counts.

As far as divorcing - that really depends. Sending suggestive pix to multiple women over a period of time that did not end when you got married, and then seemingly denying that it's of a major consequence would be a huge negative to me. That indicates a real lack of morality, integrity, and character in a person, which combined with the serial cheating, might send me kicking him to the curb.

My H and I just talked about this last night, in lieu of Mr. A. Weiner (could he have a better name?) My H told me that he knew I wouldn't tolerate anything like that and would kick the guy to the curb, so he's probably right.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree that in the Weiner case this seems more like a form of exhibitionism - given that the women were not soliciting it and didn't seem to be appreciating it either. It's kind of a form of cyber flashing. Except you know the old saying - take a picture it'll last longer. Apparently these pictures are lasting a little too long. How stupid can one be to think they weren't ever going to get publicized?

But on the other hand - it seems like he is seeking some sort of sexual gratification outside of the marriage - and to me that is cheating.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Too many politicians think that they can get away with it, that they have a team of spin doctors who will kill any incriminating info.

Just ask Clinton, Schwarzenegger, Edwards, Ensign, and now, in full color for your viewing pleasure, Anthony Weiner!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a funny outlook on this. (What's new?) The worst thing about the politician doing this, from the point of view of politics, is that it was DUMB. I would not vote for someone who would be that stupid and unable to exercise judgement. I would want to elect someone with better judgement,.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Mom6547 said:


> I have a funny outlook on this. (What's new?) The worst thing about the politician doing this, from the point of view of politics, is that it was DUMB. I would not vote for someone who would be that stupid and unable to exercise judgement. I would want to elect someone with better judgement,.


:iagree:


----------



## coffee shop (Jun 6, 2011)

yes cheating, maybe a deal breaker


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

mary35 said:


> In light of the newest political scandal, putting all politics aside, do you think taking suggestive pictures of yourself and sending them to others is cheating? Would this be a deal breaker to you if you found out your spouse was doing this kind of behavior?


Yes and yes.


----------

